
Best VPN for China 2016 – China VPN Guide – Mostsecurevpn.com - sarah_adames
Now Chinese people can easily bypass With the VPN for China, Chinese people can unblock China entirely and get access to all restricted and censored content, image, audio and video and can download each and every Geo-restricted content without any limitation. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mostsecurevpn.com&#x2F;best-vpn-services-for-china&#x2F;
======
jenniferhudson
I am using PureVPN in China for around 4 months. they don't log activity and
seems to be fine. No connection issues and whenever I download something, the
speed is stable.

[https://www.purevpn.com/china-vpn-service.php](https://www.purevpn.com/china-
vpn-service.php)

